# Florida Keys Cruising Guide



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone recommend a guide to the keys that I should buy?


Right now I only have a set of charts and I''d like to get a little more info if I can.


Thanks

Rob


----------



## JEdward (Jul 17, 2012)

Rob, 

Thanks for your posted question.

I was about to write/post, asking the same, exact question . . . as I am headed to the Keys in December. I'll be making the entire route, Key West around to Biscayne Bay, and then northward from there.

I'm hopeful this community will provide us both some guidance with their recommendations and comments.

I have read online about one guide by "Captain Frank Papy," but I do not know if it is "the best" among those available? And, I have never seen the Papy guide. 

JEdward


----------



## JEdward (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooops. 

I just noticed the date of your original post, after I replied - 2005, eh?

Were there ever any replies?

Did you purchase a cruising guide for the Keys? If so, were you pleased with the content and accuracy?

I am hopeful you are still on SailNet, and you will receive this posted message?

JEdward


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

JEdward said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I just noticed the date of your original post, after I replied - 2005, eh?
> 
> ...


Frank Pappy's guide is one of the best for the Keys. Claireborn Young's Cruising Guide is reasonably good as is his website CruisersNet and the Waterway Guide is also a useful reference.

FWIW...


----------

